# ICD-9 question



## Jamie Dezenzo (Apr 22, 2010)

Hello all,

I have an orbital dermolipoma?

214.8 rather than 214.0/or 214.1?

Thanks!


----------



## keke74 (Apr 22, 2010)

I would go with 214.0. Hope this helps!!!


----------

